# model 14527



## GillesfRoy (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi,
what is the diffrence between model 14527 LS and 14527 E 
is it like grade ? wich one is better
any major problem to watch I look to buy 14527 LS used around 800cdn

thank you


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Probably a simple option difference like trigger steering or somthing. I have a husq st230p the p is for the steering 


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF GillesfRoy

I can find a spec sheet on the 14527E but can't find one on the 14527LS to compare them. 

https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Husqvarna-961-93-00-75-Snow-Thrower/p7006.html

.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF GillesfRoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same with me


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

The "E" model has a gear/chain manual trans. The "LS" model is equipped with the hydrostatic trans. The current version is the ST 327P, which is retailing for $2200 Cdn. $800 may not be too bad if the machine is in decent shape.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I was close


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------

